# Extreme Tool Boxes



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I've had a an old Sears Craftsman 26" roller and top chest going on probably 25 or so years. Its served it purpose and is still usable today, I have just out grown it over the years. I started shopping for something new about a year ago at the typical places like Sears, Home Depot and Lowes etc just never bought anything. Over the last year I looked at what was available online from Craigslist, Ebay, Proto, Homak, Snap on etc...again just not ever buying anything for one reason or another.

I also frequent another forum geared towards workshops and garages and a company that advertised there popped up one day, and I clicked on it. Ware or Moderators can delete the link if I breaking any rules and BTW I am not associated in anyway with these guys, Rather is giving a small review.

www.Strictlytoolboxes.com

So constantly drooling over having a bigger tool box and not wanting to spend a fortune on something like a Snap on or Mac Tools box. I kept going back an looking at the offerings from STB.com They sell several brands, including Extreme Tools and in multiple sizes. My old tool box was 26" wide by 20" deep and maybe 60"tall with 24"x 16" deep drawers. I had been looking at the 72" wide x 30" deep boxes but those were a little to big for my space and were a little more than I wanted to spend. Anyway earlier this year they added a new size of 56" wide x 25" deep with 22" deep drawers. This Size fit my space and budget so I decided last week to pull the trigger. It showed up yesterday and I spent the evening unpacking it and moving all the my tools over. Gotta say I love this thing so far, love the deep drawers, love the height and depth of it. I moved most everything I had over and still have empty drawers left. Also the tools are all spread out and much eaisier to locate quickly now. Planning on putting duplicate tools back in the old box and move it out to the shop area where the lawn equipment is kept. Anyway here are a couple pic the box I ended up with.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice!

I think I have that exact same Craftsman box! I bought a wider Husky box on Black Friday at Home Depot a few years ago. The extra space and deeper drawers is really nice, but the quality is just meh. That looks like a great box for the price!

Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up - it looks awesome!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


>


That is odd... I only see a Toro 2000d in this picture. I did not see any toolbox.

The toolbox in the other pictures look awesome and something right down my alley. I have also been in the market for one. I think I will check that site out.

Thanks for the info.


----------

